

Eventful Friday for SpaceX Amid Static Fire and Test Failure - neurotech1
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/08/spacex-static-fire-asiasat-6-test-failure/

======
ChuckMcM
This was an interesting failure, I agree that if you don't break eggs now and
then you aren't pushing hard enough. But I was particularly interested in the
3 engine test. Is SpaceX looking to abort/return to base on an engine out? I
can see how it would be pretty amazing to land a satellite if you knew that
you weren't going to have enough oomph to get it into orbit but I had not seen
any mention of that. And the tests on the F9R in flight so far only needed 1
engine to return to the ground. So all in all an interesting test in a number
of ways.

